# Name that dish



## turbochef422 (Jan 8, 2014)

I need a name for a spicy oriental shrimp tossed with house pickled vegetables and spiced nut medley that's gonna go on a menu.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 8, 2014)

what kind of oriental are we talking here?


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2014)

pardon me, but why name it?


----------



## jvanis (Jan 8, 2014)

Pickled shrimp nuts


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 8, 2014)

jvanis said:


> Pickled shrimp nuts


 I'd order that.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 8, 2014)

We made a garlic sauce with soy sauce, sake ect... And some red chili paste mixed in. We name it because that's how the menus are laid out. It can have a traditional name, made up name or kind of a discriptive name but something has to be on the top line.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 8, 2014)

"TurboShrimp"


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2014)

I see, so it couldn't be: Spicy Shrimp on house made pickled vegetables and nut Medley


----------



## jbl (Jan 8, 2014)

I hate menu descriptions like that, whats wrong with Shrimp, Pickles, peanuts? Writing house/homemade is so naff; it's a restaurant,EVERYTHING should be made in house


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2014)

SHRIMP AND PICKLES


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2014)

jbl said:


> I hate menu descriptions like that, whats wrong with Shrimp, Pickles, peanuts? Writing house/homemade is so naff; it's a restaurant,EVERYTHING should be made in house



very true but depending on the city (general level of gastronomy among patrons) "house made" could go a long way; as an example would you be more inclined to try the "house made" charcuterie or whatever charcuterie they get? 

Sorry for hijack


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 8, 2014)

I work in a 360 seat restaurant and we make our own kimchi, pickled stuff, stocks sauces soups meat fab , fish fab everything ala minute, and I'm proud. When I took it over it was less than great and now the quality if food is crazy for the size. We change veg and starch daily and I like to put house made so anyone who doesn't know and expects a big ass chillies now knows


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 8, 2014)

jvanis said:


> Pickled shrimp nuts


Now that's some funny ****!!:yeahthat:


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a name for anything I can't name. "Fill in the blank" Ashi Mishi.

My mentor gave me that one.


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2014)

Ying Yang Shrimp ...


I'm thinking about this too much


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2014)

turbochef422 said:


> I work in a 360 seat restaurant and we make our own kimchi, pickled stuff, stocks sauces soups meat fab , fish fab everything ala minute, and I'm proud. When I took it over it was less than great and now the quality if food is crazy for the size. We change veg and starch daily and I like to put house made so anyone who doesn't know and expects a big ass chillies now knows



very nice sir


----------



## panda (Jan 9, 2014)

serve it in cardboard cone lined with newsprint parchment and call it 2G (to-go) shrimp


----------



## crunchy (Jan 9, 2014)

I would probably start by not referring to it as "oriental"
:2cents:


----------



## jbl (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, but if I'm not making it, I make sure I'm buying the best and I'd be more about inclined to write props to a producer on the menu, rather than randomly dropping in 'housemade', as that casts doubt on the other things on the menu that aren't described that way. 'Look darling, they make their own pickles! I wonder where they buy their spiced nut medley?'


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 9, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> I have a name for anything I can't name. "Fill in the blank" Ashi Mishi.
> 
> My mentor gave me that one.



Mele Melo of.....is another.


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 9, 2014)

The trend lately seems to be that old school descriptions are out... Mainly in the high end places. It would read... 
shrimp, pickled veg, nuts. 

Less is more  more excitement when the dish comes out better than it sounds lol. However I understand that way does not suit most restaurants. 
Personally I feel sometimes menu descriptions are quite unnecessary and tend to blabber on... No offence if anyone's into that.


----------



## erikz (Jan 9, 2014)

Smells fishy, tastes spicy, is crunchy?


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 9, 2014)

jbl said:


> Yeah, but if I'm not making it, I make sure I'm buying the best and I'd be more about inclined to write props to a producer on the menu, rather than randomly dropping in 'housemade', as that casts doubt on the other things on the menu that aren't described that way. 'Look darling, they make their own pickles! I wonder where they buy their spiced nut medley?'



We do put the producer and the farm and the place that makes our cheese... And we make the spiced nuts

And that's not the actual discription I was just saying what's in the dish to try and get a name out of it


----------



## willic (Jan 11, 2014)

I like that! "TurboShrimp"!  I've noticed, the name really makes a difference on the success of a dish on a menu! I think the name is more important than the description!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 12, 2014)

LoL, Turbo Shrimp Ashi Mishi. That actually sounds good


----------

